# Spike is crafting kettle bathtub



## aww (Apr 21, 2020)

He’s literally the only villager awake on my island lol

No entry fee! Tips are appreciated but no necessarily.


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## Saralie (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 21, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## salem.bells (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## SemiJames (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to come please! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

Thank you!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 21, 2020)

id like to visit please ^^


----------



## C_bebopp (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d like to visit


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 21, 2020)

May I head over?


----------



## aww (Apr 21, 2020)

He stop crafting not so long ago! Sorry guys !


----------

